# HH14 vs OH140 Compatibility



## t75jlt1 (Nov 14, 2011)

Hello All, 

I have a 1974 H14 with a tired engine that I am begiining to rebuild. The engine model is HH-140-160016. I am having trouble finding reference to this engine by parts suppliers. While is is definately a HH model, it has overhead valves. Can anyone tell me if the parts are the same as the OH 140? I can find references to this engine?

Thanks...............JT


----------

